
IEEE P802.3bz brings five times the speed using current Ethernet cabling - upen
http://www.networkworld.com/article/3124948/lan-wan/ieee-sets-new-ethernet-standard-that-brings-5x-the-speed-without-disruptive-cable-changes.html#tk.twt_nww
======
ksec
Finally, while its use case is certainly minimal in today's home environment (
NAS and WAN faster then 1Gbps ). I am sure this will be very big in corporate
environment where i could easily saturate a 1Gbps from my file server, and
next hen Wireless router 802.11ax will have real world bandwidth well over
2Gbps.

